# Color graph front or back



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2007)

Would you rather have the color one up front or at the console? Is it more important to have a nicer one on the bow? I have no idea because I have never had a boat with fishfinders on it. With my budget I am stuck with one color and one black and white.


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2007)

Bryce,
Good question, I always wondered that myself. Do you put the nicer unit while you scout? Or do you put the nicer unit up front when your fishing?

When do you find yourself looking at it the most? While driving....to see how deep you are or for structure I guess

While fishing...To look for depth and structure? Depending on how deep you are that could be useless too. If your in 10 feet of water, how far out the sides does the transducer pick up? I dont think much.


#-o 

Hopefully someone chimes in.


----------



## Mattman (Mar 28, 2007)

I run a tiller boat. My color graph is on my console and I turn it when I'm on the bow mount so I can see it. My bow mount has a color flasher. I'm a multi species angler and often times am fishing from the transom with my Vantage. But often times I'm up front on my Power Drive. Since I fish from the back often, having my color LCD on the bow wouldn't do me a hill of beans worth of good a good portion of the time. But when mounted in the back, I can use it from either position.

I typically don't need a very good bow mount depth finder as I'm usually slinging shoreline or structure away from the boat when I'm up there.

Typically when I'm fishing from the back I'm fishing right below or right near the boat and seeing bottom is much more critical.


I guess my short answer to your question is; it depends on how you fish.


----------



## FISHING COP 623 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have the color GPS/sonar (eagle 502c) on the console and an eagle fishmark 480 on the bow. I use the GPS feature more than the sonar to get to a particular spot. 
I then can "zero" in on specifics using the sonar up front. But I fish alot of treelines and shore lines so sometime the sonar is a non-issue except for water temp.


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 28, 2007)

From what i've seen/heard of the color units, and considering you've never had graphs before, get a really nice one and stick it in the console, dont' know if you'll be able to turn it around and use it from the front, and save for the other 

My nicer unit (just barely) is in the back, tiller boat. Find what i'm looking for with that, then use the front to stay on it if that's the case. 

I typically fish with someone, so they've got that one, and i've got the front, they both have temp, so we can compare surface (back) to underwater temp (trolling motor mount), find things each of us missed, cause most transducers have a very small cone.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I thought long and hard and did allot of research but I think I found a couple that would fit my needs at good prices so I got both color. 

The Eagle Fishelite 640c for the console.
https://www.eaglegps.com/Products/Combo/FishElite640c.htm

The Lowrance X67c for the bow.
https://www.lowrance.com/Products/Marine/X67C.asp

I am going to make a tutorial when I install them to help others out so look for that sometime next week.


----------

